# best b14 set up



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

Im pretty sure this perticular question has never been asked. That is what is the best set up if one wants to lower there 98 200sx se. That is of course cheaply too. I read the NPM sweet 16 deal and it wqas pretty confusing but what i gathered was that the b14 suspension has very litttle travel so just buying springs wont cut it. Also something about a strut plate? So what i want to know is what do i need. coilovers? struts? both? will springs be fine? keep in mind im not looking to be a track king, i just dont want my wheels to hop when i go around turns causing me to die. thanks in advance


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so camber plates, motivational rear shock mounts, your choice of either springs or coil overs, then a nice rear disc conversion if you don't have an se-r, and some adjustable shocks, front and rear sways, and that n-tec brace.........


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you can afford it Tein coilovers, next in line would be some Groundcontrols w/ some KYB AGXs, third (the most affordable) would be some H&R/Eibach/Tein springs and KYB AGX shocks. I would not settle for anything below this. A camber kit and motivational rear mounts would be nice w/ all. Koni bumpstops are a must w/ all (although I'm not sure if they will fit on the Tein coilovers).


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i think i do want coilovers cuz people keep telling stories of there cars sitting uneven and stuff. On the coilover sticky the cheapest set were 400$ i forget the name but that sounds up my ally. Also bump stop? is that some sort of cushion?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you want coilovers, you need Groundcontrols at a minimum. Don't be tempted by the cheap POS coilovers on eBay. 

GC run about $300-400 depending on what type of deal you can find. Keep in mind, the GCs are only a sleave so you will need to upgrade your shocks at the same time. Using the stock shocks will create a horrible ride and will handle like shit. Personally, as far as shocks KYB AGX are the best period. The best price I have found is www.p-s-t.com for $375 shipped (although prices may have gone up). 

When you look at your suspension, wrapped around the shock is a dust boot (it looks like an accordion) connected to a hard piece of rubber. This is the bumpstop, it serves as a cushion so your shock dosen't smash into the chasis on a hard corner or bump. B14 are cursed w/ short suspension travel, meaning there isn't a lot of space the shock can travel before it smashes into the chasis. This is why the bumpstops are important (you can keep the stock ones but you need to cut them to make them shorter) along w/ the motivational mounts. 

When your shocks are smashing into the chasis, your are bottoming out, damaging the shock, and possibly about ready to make your car spin in circles. Keep in mind when this happens, you will often never hear anything (it's not like scraping the bottom of your car), people w/ jacked-up setups often 'claim' they never bottom out when in fact they are because they don't know any better. This is why people who actually know a thing or two about suspension say never lower more than 2". There is a huge write-up on this topic on the mother of all b14 suspension threads. Check it out on the sticky, it will enlighten you and show you how much most people don't know shit about suspension.

One more thing, the uneven look is mostly w/ the Eibach springs. The H&R springs look much better but there still is a little difference in the level of the car.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

thanks for the info. What are the motivational mouunts though? can i do this project myself?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Motivational Engineering sells some rear shock mounts for around $130 if I remember correctly. Pretty much is a metal disk that bolts onto the top of the shock/spring assembly and then attaches to the chasis. It is designed to allow the shock a couple more inches of travel so it doesn't bottom out.

You can do this project yourself, it is easy mechanically, just time consuming. The rear is definitely easier than the front. The only special tools you need is a spring compressor (which most auto parts stores will rent) and a torque wrench to get some of the bolts off (I actually just use a metal bar attached to the rachet).

btw, if you change anything w/ the suspension you will need an alignment afterwards.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

For the price of properly set up Ground Control coilovers with AGXs, Koni bumpstops, and ME mounts you can get the Tein Basic dampers(or close to the same price). Way better in my opinion. They are just like my Tein SS coilovers, but they dont have adjustible dampers(you can only adjust ride height). The biggest bonus of the SS or Basic Damper kit is that they are all you need to buy and they are shortend. You dont need to go out an buy seperate bumpstops or mounts. Just buy the kit and put it on. The GC/AGX combo cant come close to ease of use, setup.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

that sounds like exactly what im looking for. thanks alot.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

I just looked up the tein basics. They look great but it doesnt look like there is a camber plate (unless i misunderstand you and i dont need one). Also on the Tein web site it has it listed MSRP for 890$. but that said special order from japan. Am i just gunna have to bite the bullet and spend that kinda dough. i was thinking about 6-700$  I'll keep looking though.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

ive found um for 801$ things are looking up.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

HAHAHAAH found um now for 750$. half an hour more of searching and ill have um for 10 bucks


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Tein SS or Basic kit w/ the Tein pillow mounts is a great setup. I have been using it for quite sometime now. The car rails


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How about this set upro-kit rear and sportline front with KYB-AGX


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

Can you buy just two springs?


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

cant find the pillow mounts for sale anywere


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

AZ_TURBOSE can hook you up with the pillowball mounts(I think). Dont be mixing and matching lowering springs, If you want a good setup, try to stay away from lowering springs all together. Save up and get yourself the Tein Basic Dampers.


----------

